
Mathematical Formula Predicts Global Mass Extinction Event in 2100 - acabal
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ne7zyw/mathematical-formula-predicts-global-mass-extinction-event-in-2100
======
pwason
Not really. It predicts that the amount of ocean carbon will cross a threshold
by ~2100 that will likely cause a GMEE sometime afterwards.

